# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  what!! could it be!! pixie x pacman???breeding???

## Locascio



----------


## Locascio

babys comeing soon $5,000 lol =)

----------


## lovenokia

If they breed successfully, I will pay you in hand!!
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## lovenokia

5000$ would be overkill, how about less cause I was the first! Lol 
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## Locascio

for you $3,000 only kuz the frogranch will buy them all j/k...ppl ... im trying to have my male pixie x pacman next week when he comes out of hib

----------


## lovenokia

Is this even possible?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pluke

Try as they might, I don't think this is possible seeing as the species family is completely different.. If it does happen though.. well, I'm sure all of us will be shocked. Good luck? lol

You'd think someone would have tried this before..

----------


## Locascio

yea thats what i say i cant see how noone has i just did this for a funny pic but it hase taken off everyone i show the pics to think there funny my male pixie will be put with a female pac in the same rain chamber keep your fingers crossed

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Its not possible. They're not close to being related. Now their is a hybrid between a Budgett's frog and a Cranwelli called a Chacophrys Pierottii. They clame its a natural hybrid that occurs, but I don't completely believe them.. They're both diploid, but one is Lepidobatrachus Laevis and the other Ceratophrys Cranwelli. Not the same species and don't look even similar.

----------


## lovenokia

Has this been tried before? We can't be sure unless we try it.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Has this been tried before? We can't be sure unless we try it.
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


You can know for sure because they're not the same species. Pyxies are closely related to Rana species rather than Ceratophrys. Ceratophrys are more closely related to Tree Frogs and other such species. They're not compatible.

----------


## lovenokia

> You can know for sure because they're not the same species. Pyxies are closely related to Rana species rather than Ceratophrys. Ceratophrys are more closely related to Tree Frogs and other such species. They're not compatible.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afric...frog#section_5 doesn't that say that bullfrogs are part of the ranadae family?
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## Tyler

you do realize i can go onto wiki and CHANGE that to saw what i want right? Grif didnt say they were a ranadae he said they were closer related this wont work id bet money on it...

----------


## lovenokia

> you do realize i can go onto wiki and CHANGE that to saw what i want right? Grif didnt say they were a ranadae he said they were closer related this wont work id bet money on it...


YES, but who has time to edit the information on wiki whenever some idiot decides to put false info, it immediately gets changed back.  Wikipedia is all that easy to edit as some people think.  I was just saying that the African bullfrog was part of the ranadae family which is pretty close to the packan family.

----------


## Tyler

True but not THAT close and it's pretty easy to change also IF this hybrid was to work and that's a BIG if it would have to come from a male pixie captive females do not low eggs with our hormones (very often) that is why there are not that many breeders and for the record sir my major in college is herpetology and I've already got a masters in it working on my phd so I wouldn't call myself a idiot when it comes to herps

----------


## lovenokia

We still learning about the Genetic code everyday, even though it looks like it isn't possible, with our still young and premature understanding of DNA I think it is safe to say that a hybrid of some sorts like this could be possible, just not sue about this particular one.  I just don't think that ideas of hybrids can get scratched off so easily.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> We still learning about the Genetic code everyday, even though it looks like it isn't possible, with our still young and premature understanding of DNA I think it is safe to say that a hybrid of some sorts like this could be possible, just not sue about this particular one.  I just don't think that ideas of hybrids can get scratched off so easily.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ok guys and gals. No need to argue and call names. Truth is that this could not happen. Roughly put if you saw a man procreating with a Chimpanzee(our closest relative) nothing would come of it. Despite the difference between amphibians and mammals the same concept applies. The two would produce no offspring because the sperm would be rejected due to genetic differences no matter how minute. They are still so different no matter how similar they appear. They're genetically incompatible.

Lets leave it at that please before this gets out of hand.  :Smile:  I believe apologies are in order here as well.

----------


## Evolution

Sorry Grif but you're wrong here actually. There has been a hybridization between a bufo and a rana frog before which shows that species is not always a block. And frogs can hybridize with frogs from outside their own families. Check out the book below. It is one of the few books and in my opinion the best book on hybridization in amphibians. So you can't just flat out say it can not happen. And also its genetic barriers in the egg of the female that occur which causes it to destroy sperm from a non compatible mate and not exactlty differences in genetics that cause species to be unable to interbreed. Some animals from the same species such as hyla are not capable of interbreeding. These barriers pop up through speciation processes as animals evolve and separate from each other. Sometimes the only thing that stops interbreeding is a geographic factor and not an actual incompatibility.    *Reproduction of amphibians*by Ogielska, Maria

----------


## Evolution

Though just to say I do doubt this is possible with natural means in my opinion. If it was I think we would have already seen it.

----------


## Beardo

Hybridization occurs in Dart Frogs, and is common place amongst many captive reptiles (although in some cases its pretty difficult, but definitely doable).

----------


## Tyson

Great, with our luck it will grow to 500 pounds, and start devouring cities  :Smile:

----------


## Evolution

lol that would be an apex predator.

----------


## arielgasca420

I would imagine this would be difficult since pyxi are very hard to breed successfully. go for it. you never know what kind of miracle may happen

----------


## Kitten

I had to look up the Chacophyrs pierotii as I'm a big fan of Budgetts Frogs...and I have to say...It's too flippen cute for words!


***Image taken from Google for reference***

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## lovenokia

> I had to look up the Chacophyrs pierotii as I'm a big fan of Budgetts Frogs...and I have to say...It's too flippen cute for words!
> 
> 
> ***Image taken from Google for reference***


Is that a hybrid?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Is that a hybrid?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


They claim it is, but it isn't really. Its just a smaller sort of subspecies of Pacman.

----------

